# متلازمة النفق الرسغي .. احتباس السوائل في الجسم من أهم أسباب حدوثها



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2009)

احتباس السوائل في الجسم وانتفاخ الاقدام والجفون والبطن ما يسمى Odema

مقدمة

حوار بين متسائلين عن حاله احتباس السوائل في الجسم ونصائح من تجارب الاخرين
انقله لكم منكم واليكم عبر النت ولكم اضافة معلوماتكم والاستفاده من تجارب الاخرين.


إحتفاظ الجسم بالسوائل " 

فوجود سوائل كثيرة في الجسم يتم معرفتها من خلال الضغط بأطراف الأظافر او الاصابع
على لحمة الابهام بشدة على منطقة الانتفاخ فاذا بقى الأثر لفترة تزيد 
عن ثانية واحدة أو ثانيتين، فانك قد تعاني من مشكلة زيادة الماء.

كذلك تورم القدمين أو الكاحلين أو انتفاخ البطن في بعض الأحيان يدل على زيادة السوائل، 


الاسباب التي تؤدي الى زيادة السوائل في الجسم هى 

- بعض الأدوية تساعدالجسم على الاحتفاظ بالماءاولها حبوب منع الحمل التي تحتوي على هرمون الاستروجين .

- عدم تناول البروتينات بالنسب الصحيحة يؤدي الى تراكم الماء في الخلايا بل تراكم السموم في الخلايا يجبر الجسم على الاحتفاظ بكميات كبيرة من الماء ليعادلها .

- نقص في الفيتامينات والمعادن والحساسية يؤدي الى زيادة كبيرة في كمية السوائل في الجسم. 


:: العلاج ::

لعلاج هذة الحالة تجنب المواد التي تساعد على الاحتفاظ بالماء مثل :

-القهوة حيث أنها تساعد على التبول وتحفز الكلية على الاحتفاظ بالصوديوم مما يؤدي الى الجفاف، ويمكن استبدالها بشاي الأعشاب. 

- السكر والعسل والسكريات تساعد على ارتفاع مستوى الأنسولين في الدم بسرعة، مما يعمل على زيادة الصوديوم وعلى فعالية الكليتين،ويمكن استبدالها بالمواد المحتوية على السكر بصورة طبيعية مثل الموزوالتمر .

- كذلك هناك علاقة قوية بين كمية الملح التي نستهلكها وتجمع الماء في الجسم، لذا يجب تجنبه واستبداله بملح البوتاسيوم، وهو متوافر في الأسواق. 

- ايضاً الدهون والدهون المشبعة تسبب ضرراً لفعالية الكليتين وتقلل الفيتامينات والمعادن في الجسم وتؤدي الى تجمع الماء الزائد في الأنسجة، ويجب استبدال المواد الدهنية بزيوت أخرى مثل زيت الزيتون والصويا والذرة وزيت دوار الشمس. 

- كما يجب الابتعاد عن المواد المصنعة من الدقيق الأبيض حيث أنه خالي من المعادن والفيتامينات المفيدة للجسم، ويجب استبداله بالدقيق الأسمر. 

- أيضاً تجنب المواد الاصطناعية المضافة الى الطعام، حيث لايستطيع الكبد تجزئة المواد الكيميائية بسهولة ويجب تناول الأطعمة الخالية من هذه المواد

- ايضا قد تكمن زيادة السوائل في الجسم أحياناً نتيجة لحساسية معينة تجاه أنواع محددة من الطعام نتناولها باستمرار، ومن هذه المواد التي تسبب الحساسية الحنطة , الشعير , الألبان التي نتناولها يومياً في أنواع عديدة من الطعام، في الخبز والمعجنات والبسكويت وغير ذلك. كما أن الخميرة والبيض تؤديان الى نفس النتيجة. 

- اللحوم الحمراء واللحوم البيضاء غير الطبيعية والتي تحتوي على حامض اراكيدونيك الذي يساعد على تجمع الماء، كما أن اللحوم البيضاء غير العضوية تحتوي على المضادات الحيوية، يجب محاولة استبدال هذه اللحوم بالأسماك ومنتجات الصويا. 

وينصح بإضافة الأصناف التالية الى كل وجبة غذائية حيث أنها تساعد على التغلب على حالة تجمع الماء في الجسم وهي تسمى الأصناف الفاخرة وهي : 

التفاح، الأفوكادو، الموز، الشمندر، البصل والطماطم، البندق الطبيعي غير المملح، البطاطا، البرتقال والليمون، العنب الاسود والكرز الاسود، السمك الأبيض، زيت الزيتون حليب ولبن ودقيق الصويا، العدس والبقول، بروكلي والملفوف (الكرنب)، اللحوم البيضاء غير العضوية، الفلفل. 

وبالتالي على من يعاني من هذة المشكلة ان يلاحظ بعد اتباع النصائح السابقة نفسه فإذا لاحظ انه فقد الكثير من السوائل خلال الأيام الأولى من اتباع النصائح المذكور فالأغلب أنك تعاني من حساسية تجاه كل أو أحد هذه المواد. 

وللتأكد من هذه الحقيقة تناول هذه المواد ثانية بالتتابع واحدة تلو الأخرى وراقب التغيير ومنه يتعرف اي من الاطعمة هى التي تسبب زيادة الماء ومنه تتجنبها ..

علما ان باتباع هذا النظام يمكن ان يخسر المرء كيلو او اثنين من وزنه 

وهو ليس دهون بل الماء الزائد في الجسم ..

اما اذا تعاني فقط من تضخم القدم أو الكاحل بحيث في الصباح الباكر وعند الاستيقاظ من النوم تشعر أن أرجلك بحالة جيدة ولا يوجد أي ألم، ولكن أحياناً وبعد نهاية اليوم تشعر بتضخم وألم في القدم فهذا التضخم يسمي (تضخم مائي) وهو ينتج ايضا عن تراكم السوائل في أنسجة الجلد، وأثناء اليوم تعمل الجاذبية الأرضية علي بقاء هذه السوائل في الأرجل والكاحل وتتسبب في تضخمهم. 

وللحد من هذة المشكلة 

- عليك الإقلال من الملح 

- الاحتفاظ بوزن الجسم المعتدل، حيث أن زيادة الوزن تبطئ من حركة السوائل في الجسم وتزيد من الضغط علي الأوردة وبذلك تتسبب في تكوين السوائل. 

- المداومة علي القيام بالتمارين الرياضية بشكل منتظم حيث أنها تساعد علي تحسين الدورة الدموية للأرجل والقدم. 

- رفع قدميك لمسافة 30 سم فوق مستوي القلب. واستمر في هذا الوضع لمدة 10-15 دقيقة ثلاثة أو أربع مرات في اليوم. 

- استخدام الجوارب الضاغطة للرجل فهي تقوم بالضغط علي الأرجل، وتدعم الدورة الدموية وتحد من حركة الجاذبية الأرضية علي السوائل. 

- أخذ قسط من الراحة أثناء السفر، لأن الجلوس لفترات طويلة في السفر يساعد علي تضخم الأرجل والكاحل. لذلك عليك بالوقوف والحركة البسيطة علي الأقل كل ساعة أو ساعتين. 

الاعشاب المدرة للبول

لاخراج انحباس السوائل من الجسم

تخفيف الطعام والاكثار من شرب الماء مع الحركه
شرب الماء على الريق صباحا من كاسين الى اربعة كؤوس
شرب المراميه
شرب المته
شرب المردقوش=البردقوش وهو الاوريغانو
افضل عشبة مدرة هي جذور الهندباء
الشمرالشمر : يمنع تراكم الماء في الجسم ويشده , ويقضي على الترهل وذلك بشرب المغلي منه كوب قبل النوم وكوب وفي الصباح . 

وللفائده أقرئي في هذا الموقع 

موقع الحواج

كذلك البقدونس. خذي قبضة من البقدونس و أضيفي لها كوبين من الماء المغلي و أتركيه لمدة نصف ساعة . ويشرب ساخنا أو باردا _كما تحبين


ملاحظة هامه

علميا احتباس الماء حالة مرضية تستدعي العلاج وقد تكون خطيرة جدا على الصحة تنتهي بعلل خطيرة في القلب نتيجة ارتفاع ضغط الدم يتطور إلى متلازمة احتقان عضلة القلب أو ما يعرف بـ Congestive Heart Failure 

انصحكم أولا بمراجعة الطبيب والوقوف على سلامة ضغط الدم لديكم لأن من علامات احتقان السوائل في الجسم هي ارتفاع ضغط الدم نتيجة ضغط السوائل على الأوعية الدموية وهل لديك تورم في الأقدام لأن السوائل تهبط بفعل الجاذبية وتتورم الأقدام بشكل ملحوظ ، اما في حالة غياب هذه الأعراض فأنصحكم بالطريقة السليمة للتخلص من الوزن الزائد وهو الأكل السليم بالمقدار السليم مع زيادة الحركة

قول اخر

احتباس السوائل بالجسم او ما يسمى Odema يعكس خلل في وظائف الكلى حيث انه لا يوجد توازن بين ما يدخل الجسم من سوائل عن طريق الفم وما يخرج من الجسم عن طريق البول او العرق او تظهر نتيجة سوء التغذية نتيجة نقص احدى العناصر الغذائية كالحديد او البروتين وغيرها من العناصر او زيادة المتناول من عنصر الصوديوم الموجود بملح الطعام يؤدي الى عمل تجمعات مائية بالجسم ، وعادة يكون الانتفاخ تحت العينين و بالاقدام والبطن .

و العلاج الاساسي له يكون بمحاولة زيادة كمية البول عن طريق مدررات البول لذلك يجب عليكي يا عزيزتي استشارة طبيب لان هناك نوع من احتباس السوائل ياتي من مشاكل بالقلب او والتخضم في هذه الحالة يكون في الاطراف السفلى القدمين او الساقين .
البوتاسيوم يعمل على ادرار البول وهو مجود في البطيخ بنسبة كبيرة وبعده الكرنب، البطاطس، البطاطس، الأعشاب ، السبانخ، الطماطم، عيش الغراب وجميع أنواع الفواكه مثل الموز، والبرتقال ، واليوسفى، البرقوق
ولكن على العموم الاوديما جميعها هي عرض وليس مرض وعلاجه لن يزداد عن اسبوعين ولكن المهم معرفة السبب الذي تسبب في حدوثه .

وللوقاية منه يجب ان لا يزيد ملح الطعام في اكله طوال اليوم عن 5 جم وهي بمثابة ملعقة صغيرة للوقاية من الاوديما والاهتمام بالتغذية الجيدة وشرب الماء .

كذلك يجب على الفرد الذي يعاني من انتفاخات ان يحدد كمية السوائل و البروتين المتناولة .

وان يتناول البطاطس مشوية او مسلوقة

قول اخر

انه من احد الأسباب الرئيسية لاحتباس السوائل في الجسم

هو قلة شرب المياه ... فعشان كذا لو تبغي الموية تنزل اشربي موية كثير على قد ما تقدري حتى ولو

مانتي عطشانة .... أقل شي 6الى 8 كؤوس باليووم

وكما ان المرامية تساعد على نزول الموية من الجسم ...
قهوة الشعير مدرة للبول و الشاي الاخضر ايضا


نرجع ونؤكد على ضرورة مراجعة الطبيب الباطني المختص
واخذ العلاج واتباع الارشادات مع التغذيه الصحيحه والحميه المناسبه
لكل حاله مع المداومه على المشي والسباحه او اي نوع محبب من الرياضه

متلازمة النفق الرسغي .. احتباس السوائل في الجسم من أهم أسباب حدوثها  








يبدأ السيناريو الطبي بالشعور بتنميل ووخزات خفيفة لثوان أو دقائق قليلة في اليد والرسغ أثناء ممارسة العمل في المكتب، وبعد شهور من تجاهل وإهمال تلك الأعراض، يتطور الأمر الى الشعور بألم حاد مفاجئ يضرب مفصل الرسغ وينتشر سريعا صاعدا الى الساعد، فهل من الممكن إهمال ذلك الألم الشديد؟

الجواب هو بالطبع لا، فعلى الأغلب هذه أعراض متلازمة النفق الرسغى(Carpal Tunnel Syndrome).

نفق رسغي 

والنفق الرسغي عبارة عن نفق ضيق يقع في منطقة معصم اليد، ومكون من عظام معصم اليد والرباط الرسغي المستعرض حيث يمثلان جدار هذا النفق. ويحتوي هذا النفق على العصب الوسطي ( Median Nerve ) وأربطة وأوتارعضلات اليد والساعد التي تكون مغطاة بأغشية رقيقة، ويعمل النفق الرسغي على حماية العصب الوسطي الذي يمر من خلاله، الذي يتحكم في إحساس راحة وأصابع اليد جميعا ما عدا الخنصر، كما يعمل على تغذية بعض عضلات الكف الصغيرة بقوة الدفع لتساعدها على الحركة.

وفي حال حدوث التهاب أو انتفاخ أو تورم في أي من الأنسجة الموجودة بالنفق الرسغي، يضغط هذا الانتفاخ أو الورم الحاصل على العصب الوسطي، مما يؤدي إلى الإحساس بألم وتنميل ووخز في الأصابع وجزء من اليد الذي يقوم ذلك العصب بتغذيته. ويحدث أيضا ضغط على العصب الوسطي نتيجة استخدام اليد في العمل بطريقة خاطئة مما يؤدي إلى استمرار الضغط على العصب الوسطي والإصابة بمتلازمة النفق الرسغي.

لا تدعو الإصابة بمتلازمة النفق الرسغي الى القلق، فمع العلاج يختفي الألم وتعود الأمور إلى طبيعتها. لكن في نفس الوقت يجب عدم التهاون في العلاج لمدة طويلة حتى لا تصبح الأعراض دائمة ويصعب الشفاء منها.

الأسباب 

تصيب حالة متلازمة النفق الرسغي السيدات ثلاث مرات أكثر من الرجال، وأكثر الإصابات تحدث بين عمر 30 – 60 عاما. هناك عدة أسباب تؤدي إلى حدوث متلازمة النفق الرسغي نتيجة الضغط على العصب الوسطي

كثرة استخدام اليد والقيام بنفس الحركات المتكررة لليد والرسغ بصورة مستمرة. لذلك تنتشر متلازمة النفق الرسغي لدى الذين يتطلب عملهم ذلك مثل مستخدمي الكومبيوتر لفترات طويلة، العاملين في الخياطة والتطريز، لاعبي كرة اليد، الموسيقيين، العمال الذين يستخدمون الحفارات اليدوية ذات الاهتزاز العالي (Vibrating Hand Tools) وكذلك عند الإصابة بكسور في المعصم أو حدوث إصابات فيه، أو بسبب التورم والانتفاخ الناتج عن تمزق الأربطة.

كما تؤدي بعض الأمراض للإصابة بمتلازمة النفق الرسغي عبر تسببها بضيق المجرى الذي من خلاله يجب أن يمر العصب بحرية ومن دون أي ضغط عليه وما يحصل في هذه الأمراض هو عمليات التهابات في أنسجة الأوتار وغيرها من التراكيب المحيطة بمجرى العصب ما يؤدي الى انتفاخها وتورمها وبالتالي ضغط ذلك كله على العصب.

مثل التهاب الروماتويدي المفصلي، وفي مرض السكري ونقص هورمون الغدة الدرقية وغيرها من أمراض التمثيل الغذائي تقوم العمليات الكيميائية لهذه الأمراض بنفس الفكرة في تضييق مجرى العصب فيتم الضغط عليه. ينتشر حدوث متلازمة النفق الرسغي خلال الشهور الأخيرة من الحمل نتيجه لاحتباس السوائل في الجسم، والذي عادة ما يختفي بعد الولادة. 

كما يصيب السيدات بعد انقطاع الدورة الشهرية لنفس السبب وهو احتباس السوائل في الجسم، وتكثر الإصابة به مع السمنة والزيادة في الوزن. وهنالك بعض الاصابات التي تحدث من دون سبب معروف.

الأعراض والتشخيص 

الشعور بألم ووخز وتنميل في اليد، يشمل جميع الأصابع دون إصبع الخنصر( الإبهام، السبابة، الوسطى، البنصر). ينتشر الألم الى الرسغ ثم يمتد الى المرفق. يزداد الألم والوخز أثناء الليل، الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلى الاستيقاظ من النوم. كما يزداد الألم كلما كثر استخدام اليد، وقد يشتد الألم الى الحد الذي يصعب معه تناول أو الإمساك بالأشياء أو حمل الحقائب. كما قد يحدث ضعف في عضلات الأصابع مع تأخر العلاج مع مرور الوقت وتصبح قبضة اليد ضعيفة يصعب علاجها. وقد تكون الإصابة في يد واحدة فقط أو في كلتا اليدين معا.

يتم تشخيص المرض من شكوى المريض، والفحص السريري باستخدام طريقة معينة من قبل الطبيب يستطيع من خلالها تشخيص المرض، وبمساعدة بعض الاختبارات للعصب وعضلات اليد، كدراسة مدى توصيل الأعصاب ودراسة كهرباء العضلات( nerve conduction study and electromyography ) وفي بعض الحالات يتم عمل أشعة عادية على رسغ اليد لتشخيص التهاب المفاصل أو وجود كسر.

الوقاية 

للوقاية من الإصابة بالمرض، إنقاص الوزن في حالات السمنة، الاهتمام بعلاج اي مرض قد يسبب متلازمة النفق الرسغي مثل مرض السكري، التهاب المفاصل الروماتويدي، نقص هورمون الغدة الدرقية.

في حال كان العمل يستدعي استخدام اليد باستمرار، فيجب محاولة عدم الانحناء أو مد أو لف اليد لفترات طويلة متصلة فالتوقف لدقائق بين فترة وأخرى يساعد كثيراً على تجنب الاصابه بالمرض ولا يجب العمل والذراع قريبة جدا أو بعيدة جدا عن باقي الجسم مع محاولة التغيير بين اليدين أثناء العمل، فلا يتم الاعتماد على يد واحدة فقط ، مع اختيار أدوات مريحة ومناسبة لليد أثناء العمل. ويجب أخذ فترات راحة منتظمة وباستمرار من الحركات اليدوية المتكررة لإعطاء اليد والرسغ وقتا للارتياح.

إذا كان العمل يتطلب استعمال لوحة مفاتيح الكمبيوتر لفترة طويلة، فيجب جعل مستوى الكرسي الذي يتم الجلوس عليه مناسبا بحيث يكون مستوى اليد في نفس مستوى لوحة المفاتيح. فلا تكون هناك حاجة لثني رسغ اليد أثناء الكتابة.

وعند الإمساك بشيء يجب استخدام اليد كلها وليس الأصابع وحدها، مع الحفاظ على القيام ببعض التمارين البسيطة لليد و الأصابع أثناء فترات الراحة.

العلاج 

إذا كانت متلازمة النفق الرسغي نتيجة مرض ما مثل السكري، الغدة الدرقية، إلخ.. فيجب البدء في علاج المرض نفسه. يجب ممارسة رياضة المرونة والقوة تحت إشراف معالج طبيعي مع التدليك لمنطقة الرسغ، واستخدام كمادات الماء الباردة من الأمور التي تساعد كثيرا على التخفيف من حدة الألم وتقوية عضلات اليد. كما يجب استخدام جبيرة لتثبيت وإراحة الرسغ واليد لعدة أسابيع، وتستخدم أثناء الليل ابتداءً فإن لم تحدث النتيجة المرجوة لتخفيف الألم يتم ارتداؤها طوال اليوم.

اما العلاج الدوائي، فان من أهم الأمور العلاجية، السيطرة على الألم وتخفيف الالتهاب الضاغط على العصب، لذا ينصح الأطباء باستخدام أدوية مضادات الالتهابات غير الستيرودية كالبروفين، الأسبرين. كما أثبتت بعض الأبحاث أن فيتامين بي 6 يعطي نتائج جيدة في علاج أعراض متلازمة النفق الرسغي. لكن ينصح بعدم تناول أكثر من 200 مليغرام يوميا حتى لا يسبب ضررا في العصب. وكذلك استعمال حقن كورتيزون(الستيرويد) عند رسغ اليد في منطقة النفق الرسغي. وهو يعطي نتيجة سريعة في اختفاء الأعراض، لكن قد تعود الأعراض مرة ثانية بعد فترة، ولا يجب أن تعطى حقن الكورتيزون لمرضى السكري إلا بإشراف الطبيب المعالج للحالة. ويمكن إعطاء الستيرويد عن طريق الفم على شكل حبوب البريدنيزلون.

وفي حالات احتباس السوائل ينصح الأطباء بتناول مدرات البول تحت الإشراف الطبى لتخفيف الاحتباس، وإزالة الضغط عن العصب. كما يستخدم الليزر(cold laser therapy ) لاختراق الجلد والأنسجة عند رسغ اليد ويقوم بتحفيز العصب الوسطى وزيادة الدورة الدموية في منطقة الرسغ دون الحاجة إلى جراحة.

اما العلاج الجراحي فيتم اللجوء له إذا فشلت جميع الحلول السابقة وازدياد الأعراض سوءاً. وتختفي الأعراض غالبا بعد إجراء الجراحة مباشرة. وهي جراحة بسيطة، تبلغ نسبة نجاحها 85%. وتتمثل الجراحة في قطع الرباط الرسغي المستعرض الذي يكون سقف النفق الرسغي. وبذلك يستطيع العصب الوسطي المرور بحرية تامة خلال المجرى من دون أي ضغط. و يتم استعمال اليد طبيعيا بعد الجراحة بأسابيع أو شهور قليلة.

وتستخدم في ذلك إما الجراحة المفتوحة أو الجراحة بالمنظار.

http://www.algamal.net/Articles/Details.aspx?TID=4&ZID=20&AID=2071



منقول ومطروح من قبلي لتحصيل الفائده​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

- عليك الإقلال من الملح 

- الاحتفاظ بوزن الجسم المعتدل، حيث أن زيادة الوزن تبطئ من حركة السوائل في الجسم وتزيد من الضغط علي الأوردة وبذلك تتسبب في تكوين السوائل. 

- المداومة علي القيام بالتمارين الرياضية بشكل منتظم حيث أنها تساعد علي تحسين الدورة الدموية للأرجل والقدم. 

- رفع قدميك لمسافة 30 سم فوق مستوي القلب. واستمر في هذا الوضع لمدة 10-15 دقيقة ثلاثة أو أربع مرات في اليوم. 

- استخدام الجوارب الضاغطة للرجل فهي تقوم بالضغط علي الأرجل، وتدعم الدورة الدموية وتحد من حركة الجاذبية الأرضية علي السوائل. 

- أخذ قسط من الراحة أثناء السفر، لأن الجلوس لفترات طويلة في السفر يساعد علي تضخم الأرجل والكاحل. لذلك عليك بالوقوف والحركة البسيطة علي الأقل كل ساعة أو ساعتين. 

الاعشاب المدرة للبول

لاخراج انحباس السوائل من الجسم

تخفيف الطعام والاكثار من شرب الماء مع الحركه
شرب الماء على الريق صباحا من كاسين الى اربعة كؤوس
شرب المراميه
شرب المته
شرب المردقوش=البردقوش وهو الاوريغانو
افضل عشبة مدرة هي جذور الهندباء
الشمرالشمر : يمنع تراكم الماء في الجسم ويشده , ويقضي على الترهل وذلك بشرب المغلي منه كوب قبل النوم وكوب وفي الصباح . 

وللفائده أقرئي في هذا الموقع 

موقع الحواج

كذلك البقدونس. خذي قبضة من البقدونس و أضيفي لها كوبين من الماء المغلي و أتركيه لمدة نصف ساعة . ويشرب ساخنا أو باردا _كما تحبين


موضوعك كله مهم يا جورجينا

انما فضلت ان اقتبس هذا القسم المهم منه

الف شكر ليكى على هذا الموضوع القيم

ولكى مني احلى تقييم للموضوع

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

> فيجب البدء في علاج المرض نفسه. يجب ممارسة رياضة المرونة والقوة تحت إشراف معالج طبيعي مع التدليك لمنطقة الرسغ، واستخدام كمادات الماء الباردة من الأمور التي تساعد كثيرا على التخفيف من حدة الألم وتقوية عضلات اليد. كما يجب استخدام جبيرة لتثبيت وإراحة الرسغ واليد لعدة أسابيع، وتستخدم أثناء الليل ابتداءً فإن لم تحدث النتيجة المرجوة لتخفيف الألم يتم ارتداؤها طوال اليوم.


 
فعلا يجب علينا البدأ فى العلاج للتطور إلى الافضل 

شكرا ليكى على معلوماتك الهامه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع حلو ومفيد جداً 
الواحد لازم يلعب رياضة على طول علشان يتفادي الحاجات دي ومرس خالص​


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو العزيز


----------



## اني بل (16 أغسطس 2009)

كوكو العزيز


----------



## just member (16 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع قمة الروعة عن جد اختى العزيزة*
*وفية فايدة كبيرة*
*شكرا الك *
*وتسلم ايدك عن جد*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## ponponayah (16 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ومفيد جدااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر
يسوع يباركك​*


----------

